# Holly died



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

Holly was a pond fish but she got attacked by the boys in the pond who have been attacking the few the heron left one by one. They've all died. Last night I said good night to Holly got up this morning to find somewhere in the night the angels took her from me.:crying: I tried to get her scales back but she just went White. mum thought it a good idea to put her in the tank as if she went in the pond she would have been attacked again. Monty loved her he stayed by her side. Went to the tank he came to me looked up I followed where he was looking to find Holly floating. she's in a bowl of water til I'm dressed then will bury her. You were a good girl Holly girl. I hope you know I never wanted to lose you.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of youur loss Danielle.
As I said last night, I care about her too.
R.I.P Holly, swim free at Rainbow Bridge. You were a brave fish.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_R I P Holly, xxxxxx hugs to you sweetie,xxxx_


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

davidc said:


> I'm so sorry to hear of youur loss Danielle.
> As I said last night, I care about her too.
> R.I.P Holly, swim free at Rainbow Bridge. You were a brave fish.


I know you do.


colliemerles said:


> _R I P Holly, xxxxxx hugs to you sweetie,xxxx_


she was such a brave fish.


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

sorry for your loss hun {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

so sorry, RIP Holly xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

Didn't expect her to go so fast.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

ahh im so sorry danielle for your sad lost, you even get used to fish i know i lost my goldie 5 months ago he was 14 yrs old i had him from a small goldfish but hes left behind his 8 yr old baby.
you will always remember them


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

WENDY517 said:


> ahh im so sorry danielle for your sad lost, you even get used to fish i know i lost my goldie 5 months ago he was 14 yrs old i had him from a small goldfish but hes left behind his 8 yr old baby.
> you will always remember them


Holly was a beautiful girl. I mss her already.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry for your loss hun! HUGS x


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

sorry for your loss hun ((((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry tp hear about Holly Dan
RIP Holly


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sending huge hugs Danie & RIP little Holly xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

Angie2011 said:


> Sorry for your loss hun! HUGS x





katie200 said:


> sorry for your loss hun ((((((((hugs)))))))





DT said:


> Sorry tp hear about Holly Dan
> RIP Holly





Dally Banjo said:


> Sending huge hugs Danie & RIP little Holly xxx


Thanks all she didn't deserve to go young.


----------



## Roselle (Jul 28, 2011)

So sorry to hear this news. Thinking of you, Danielle. xx

RIP Holly


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

Roselle said:


> So sorry to hear this news. Thinking of you, Danielle. xx
> 
> RIP Holly


Thank you.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Swim free, Holly.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss. Swim free, Holly.


She was a young girl.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

RIP holly beautiful girl!
xxxxxxx


----------

